# Verschiedenes



## Mythos007 (1. März 2003)

*Kellergruft*

Das ist mein Keller ...


----------



## Mythos007 (1. März 2003)

*New York new York*


----------



## Mythos007 (1. März 2003)

*very british*


----------



## Vitalis (6. März 2003)

Hi Mythos 

Mit dem ersten kann ich wenig anfangen, die anderen beiden gefallen mir ganz gut. Das letzte muß in einem großen Format auf Papier sehr genial aussehen. Ich finde das zweite einfach zu klein um mehr sagen zu können..

Gibts keine größeren Versionen der Fotos? Womit hast Du das fotografiert? Mit einem SW-Film oder digital? Erzähl was..


----------



## Mythos007 (12. März 2003)

Hi Vita,

also - geschossen habe ich die mit einer ritschratsch wegwerf CAM ;op

auf meinem Trip nach London - die fotos waren vorher farbig aber ich
finde sie so schöner ... wäre schön wenn ihr dazu noch ein paar Worte
verlieren würdet ... 

Gefallen sie euch eigentlich ?


----------



## orange (17. März 2003)

Hi,

das dritte Bild gefällt mir auch sehr gut ist echt wert für ne Vergrößerung und dann übers bett . Oder für ne Seite in nem Fotobuch. 

Kann man des kaufen? 

think orange


----------

